# low flow toilet recommendations



## sharon (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm looking for a good low flow toilet to replace the very old toilet in my bathroom.  I just bought this house about 4 months ago and the toilet seems to take a awful lot of water to flush and it's so old that I'd like to get a new one.  Any recommendations?

sharon


----------



## FirTrader (Oct 5, 2005)

Wetern Ceramics are good.


----------



## Dan F. (Nov 14, 2005)

Toto toilets are the best available.


----------



## JBlake (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey if you are interested in the Toto toilets.  I got a good deal on them at HomeClick.  Use this coupon code HCFriends and you will receive 12% off your purchase.HomeClick


----------



## sherwin (Dec 1, 2005)

Be aware that most of the low flow toilets that were mandated by law to be 1.3 gallons (much less than your older
toilets) generally cannot do a good job of flushing.  There
are a couple of newer design low flow toilets like the Champion by American Standard that supposedly overcome the
problems of the limited flush water supply.  I believe that
Kohler has come out with a similar design.


----------



## BillsCatz (Dec 3, 2005)

Despite some misguided opinion to the contrary, Toto makes the best low-flo toilet and all the major mfrs (Kohler, American Standard, etc) have come up with efficient designs.

Bill


----------



## zander (Jan 13, 2006)

Found gerber and kohler to work well
American standard seems to do the most advertising-people don't seem happy with them
Crane seems ok,  Eljer has funky parts to me
You can get a power flushing toilet with Sloan inards(any brand) that will reliably flush like crazy with little water-it has a good ten year warrantee


----------



## Manuel Nunez (Jan 16, 2006)

Low price? I found good reliability in LAMOSA from home depot.


----------



## tstickney2 (Jan 20, 2006)

My suggestion is to keep the old one! It a whole lot easier to limit how much water the toilet fills with, than to deal with the restrictions of today's toilets. You can buy any toilet valve, and adjust the fill line to where you want it. If for some reason you still want to limit the fill, all you have to do is add anything of mass that doesn't float to take up tank volume. You could use a few bricks, or a gallon jug filled with water, or just use your imagination. You'll thank yourself in the long run with less clogs that you'll need to call a plumber for.


----------

